# Just curious... what do you pay?



## dan.h (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm most likely going to start training at a Wing Chun school in town. I'm surprised at the price though. $80/mo (6hrs/week), plus another $25 for a mandatory handbook.  Then it's $22 if i want the club t-shirt and $150+ each time I want to be graded for a new sash, plus ~$50 or more per hour for private instruction...  

Is this normal?  What do they charge at your dojo/school?

Thanks!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2009)

Last time I trained Wing Chun I believe I was paying $65/Mo for 3 classes per week. No school T-shirt, No rank needed or given just come to class and train.


----------



## Thapir (Aug 26, 2009)

dan.h said:


> I'm most likely going to start training at a Wing Chun school in town. I'm surprised at the price though. $80/mo (6hrs/week), plus another $25 for a mandatory handbook.  Then it's $22 if i want the club t-shirt and $150+ each time I want to be graded for a new sash, plus ~$50 or more per hour for private instruction...
> 
> Is this normal?  What do they charge at your dojo/school?
> 
> Thanks!



What I found out, is that it is really expensive indeed. (Both schools I'm checking out are from the LT lineage). In one school it's 45euro/month (4h a week), in the other one 45euro/month (3h a week).

It's quite alot, but if the trial blows me away I'll pay it..


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2009)

I had to look this up $65 US is 45.6839 Euros
And the lineage was a Ip Man > Ip Ching > My sifu
3 classes a week meant minimum 3 hours up to 6 depending his mood and on how much time sifu had on a given day.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi there, I pay 40 bucks a month for 2 classes a week, anywhere from 1.75 hours - 2.25 hours a class, we pay 20 dollars each time we test for a new level, which happens very rarely, eventually anyways, 1 level every 3 months up until level 4-5 and than it takes 6 months + and than even longer after that. no belts, no uniforms, we operate out of a rec center, and a fitness gym 1 night a week each. hope this helps!


----------



## almost a ghost (Aug 27, 2009)

The monthly does sound average for the time you are trainng, but that is also influenced by the local economy (rent, utils, etc). The book, t-shirt, and private class prices are on par as well. 

The grading price? That to me is a red flag, but there is a lot to consider that could legitamize it. Will your instructor spend 2-3 hours making sure you know what he's promoting for? How many sashes are there and how often does the average student test for one?


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 27, 2009)

almost a ghost said:


> The monthly does sound average for the time you are trainng, but that is also influenced by the local economy (rent, utils, etc). The book, t-shirt, and private class prices are on par as well.
> 
> The grading price? That to me is a red flag, but there is a lot to consider that could legitamize it. Will your instructor spend 2-3 hours making sure you know what he's promoting for? How many sashes are there and how often does the average student test for one?



Then again, if you test only once a year and they are involved tests, I wouldn't be too concerned about the test fee.  I also extend out to my students that if they fail a test, it's my fault.  They should be ready and I won't charge them for my time if I tested them and they weren't ready.  They pay once for the test which includes the belt, certificate and time it takes to get them to the next level.  So, I agree it's a concern, but I wouldn't say it's automatically a problem.


----------



## dan.h (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. They were all helpful.  At $80Cdn/mo, I seem to be paying more but I'm also getting more hours per week.  There are only 6 sash levels I believe and you need to train a min of 7 months straight before your allowed to grade for the next sash.  It starts at $150 for the first sash, then I think $250, then $350, etc.. for each sash level.


----------



## geezer (Aug 27, 2009)

dan.h said:


> ... Then it's $22 if i want the club t-shirt...
> 
> Is this normal? What do they charge at your dojo/school?


 
How cool is the T-shirt?


Seriously, if the guy is any good, the monthly rate is fine. If not,  ...well then any amount is too much.


----------



## dungeonworks (Aug 27, 2009)

geezer said:


> How cool is the T-shirt?
> 
> 
> Seriously, if the guy is any good, the monthly rate is fine. If not,  ...well then any amount is too much.



I agree Geezer, but the progressive testing fees $150 up to $650 would make me run in the opposite direction...and FAST!  Reminds me of a TKD school I was at back a few years! LOL  That was one GREEDY Korean!

I paid $30 month for two sessions per week that were 2 to 2.5 hours long.  We had no rank and no testing...just training.


----------



## dan.h (Aug 28, 2009)

$30 for two 2hr sessions a week?  Damn, that's a good deal. Yeah, I guess the only part I don't like is the bloody expensive testing for the sashes.  At least there's only 6 different sash levels though and at least 7mth of training before you can test.


----------



## geezer (Aug 28, 2009)

dan.h said:


> ... I guess the only part I don't like is the _bloody expensive testing_ for the sashes. At least there's only 6 different sash levels though and at least 7mth of training before you can test.


 
Yeah, that's a lot of money. At those rates, I'd put off testing as long as possible. Incidently, my old WT Sifu charged a bundle too. Especially after you reached instructor level. Worse, as the years went by, he taught less and less as he charged more and more. I hope this guy is not like that. Otherwise the day may come when you have to turn elsewhere to continue training.


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 28, 2009)

It's hard to say what is a good price & whats not, as said before whats more important is the quality of training that is received. 

In the past one Wing Chun school charged $50 a month for 3 sessions a week lasting 2-2.1/2 hours a session. 

Later one charged based on a package program, in other words you had packages or exclusive clubs that you would join. Which based on the club it would range generally from $100-$300 a month til you payed the club program off and at that time your training would be free I guess. But most of the programs were ranging from 10K - 30K.

And then another would charge 20K straight up and you would later pay your monthly tuition if you trained at the location, etc... I guess a lifetime commitment. 

But I guess sometimes it may be a bit different when one's focus is a business as a primary source of income as opposed to a side hobby or interest. But I can understand as consumers we generally search around for the best deal while still weighing in the pro's & con's of the potential package. 

So all in all I guess I've spent around 35K for Wing Chun instruction in 12 years. So almost 3K a year, give or take a few.


----------



## geezer (Aug 28, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> So all in all I guess I've spent around 35K for Wing Chun instruction in 12 years. So almost 3K a year, give or take a few.


 
Man, that's a lot of money. I was about to post something rude, when I stopped to consider how much I spent over the years... especially back in the 80's when I was really into it, and single as well (being married can alter your spending habits a bit). Anyway, if you adjust for inflation, I've sunk a surprising amount of cash into WT/WC as well. Nowhere near $35,000, but a lot of money, nonetheless. Nowadays, I can't even imagine doing that. 

So Tensei, who are some of the people you trained with that were worth that kind of investment?


----------



## Tensei85 (Aug 29, 2009)

geezer said:


> Man, that's a lot of money. I was about to post something rude, when I stopped to consider how much I spent over the years... especially back in the 80's when I was really into it, and single as well (being married can alter your spending habits a bit). Anyway, if you adjust for inflation, I've sunk a surprising amount of cash into WT/WC as well. Nowhere near $35,000, but a lot of money, nonetheless. Nowadays, I can't even imagine doing that.
> 
> So Tensei, who are some of the people you trained with that were worth that kind of investment?



Hey Geezer,

lol! You probably should have said something rude, snap me back into reality.  

Actually I probably shouldn't say anything on a public forum about the costs, etc... of that particular organization so as not to ruin anyone's business interests. But I'll shoot you a pm to answer that question.

But to be straight up, I'm not really a business type of person when it comes to M.A. or even Wing Chun in general, I'm just as happy training & teaching people for free, just to have a good time as opposed to making a lot of money. But that's just me, I have a regular job, so my interest isn't in M.A. as a source of income. I guess sometimes it differs based on those qualifications. (But not to ramble on to long, I can't condone what people charge or accept it. I guess its America and everyone tends to look after themselves, not so much everyone else lol)


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 31, 2009)

About the large test fees:

I am not a fan of them, but here is one thought.  If the training is reasonably priced, and there aren't a lot of tests, the larger test fees can be a good thing.  Look at this hypothetical scenario:

I teach the arts because I love them and want to share.  I don't want people to have to pay an arm and a leg to learn.  I keep rates relatively low and we train and train hard.

I know that people might want to take my generosity for granted and use me to get knowledge, rank and then run out and teach without really knowing and being dedicated.  SO -

I keep training cheap, but if you want to test and claim that you achieved rank under me, you will pay for it.  I don't test often, and I don't require a ton of ranks, but if you want to be ranked and be a qualified teacher, you will pay for it.


Just a hypothetical, and not sure I agree with it, but it is at least logic I can understand.


----------



## zepedawingchun (Sep 1, 2009)

dan.h said:


> I'm most likely going to start training at a Wing Chun school in town. I'm surprised at the price though. $80/mo (6hrs/week), plus another $25 for a mandatory handbook. Then it's $22 if i want the club t-shirt and $150+ each time I want to be graded for a new sash, plus ~$50 or more per hour for private instruction...
> 
> Is this normal? What do they charge at your dojo/school?
> 
> Thanks!


 
The national average for cost of tuition in the martial arts is about $125 a month. And that pays for about two to three 45 minute classes a week. Of course, it being the average, that means some schools charge more, some charge less. That's just an average. 

So if you're paying way less monthly tuition for Wing Chun, I think you're doing pretty good.


----------



## gardawamtu1 (Sep 1, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> I agree Geezer, but the progressive testing fees $150 up to $650 would make me run in the opposite direction...and FAST!  Reminds me of a TKD school I was at back a few years! LOL  That was one GREEDY Korean!
> 
> I paid $30 month for two sessions per week that were 2 to 2.5 hours long.  We had no rank and no testing...just training.



Progressive testing fees = run very, very fast!!


----------



## KCO (Sep 1, 2009)

$100 donation per month, we train 2 three hour classes, and 2 hour and a half classes per week (= 36hrs/month).... non-profit so that fee is a tax write off... if you don't have the money they will work with you... no testing fees and shirts are $20, not to be worn outside class...


----------

